# Coffee spill advice on center console



## Digiovma (Jan 2, 2022)

Hello, any quick advice for a coffee spill?

I’m able to drive the 2019 X3 but I’m unable to turn off the parking brake notification. Also, there’s no power or ability to toggle the driving dynamics controls or parking assistance systems.

Curious as to servicing/warranty coverage?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

The advice ‘horse’ is out of the barn, down the road and that gate is closed. Center console spills can be ‘fatal’ to the car. Take it to the dealer and hope for the best.

There are users here on BF militating for a class action in re center console spills.

I allow only water bottles in the cup holders. Recently cleaning ever deeper, I discovered that my PO had had a coffee spill and did his best to clean it. When I pulled up the plastic insert I found dried coffee-sugar solution on the underside of the insert.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

There’s some news stories about people spilling stuff into the center console causing issues. I don’t know if this class action is gaining any traction or not as to me I see it as a gross error on the consumer but I’m not the manufacturer nor a lawyer…








BMW Faces $5 Million Lawsuit For Defective Cupholders


BMW faces a massive class-action lawsuit because the X7's cupholders are defective.




carbuzz.com


----------



## gkissell (Oct 29, 2019)

I saw that lawsuit. Ridiculous. 

I don't know of any cup holder in any car that is designed to 'capture and contain,' the contents that might be placed in it. Should the owner not be cautious about spilling liquid in the vehicle? 

Someone once told me he could not avoid food crumbs in the car because of the kids. Growing up, we did not have cup holders nor did we eat in the car. For many of my years, there were no seat belts. The car is for driving places, not having a meal. 

What is they say about spilled milk? Should that not be the same for spilled coffee in your car? The beverage in the car did not spill itself. Had some help. The helper should be responsible for his/her actions. End of. 

A human being brought a liquid into the cabin. We must assume it was in some sort of container. Either through action or inaction that liquid was no longer contained. Clean it up. If you have to pay the dealer to do it, clean it up. And learn from your actions. 

Admittedly, I have had the odd minor latte dribble. I clean up my own mess and get on with my day. This is not a vehicle design flaw. 

Perhaps investing in an adult sippy-cup would be a good investment.


----------



## Digiovma (Jan 2, 2022)

Update - I used a blow driver over the console on low heat and didn’t try starting it for 24 hrs. (The coffee was black so no sticky cleanup).

Next day, all systems were miraculously back up and running.

Thanks for your input, and although im blaming the barista, I’ll never break the cardinal rule again.


----------

